# Joinery issue



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

The Gents dresser I'm making has a solid shelf in the middle. In its construction it has full thickness panels (7/8") running at right angles to the framework. All joints are young and groove. For whatever reason I glued everything together….frames and panels. Still not sure why I did that.
Bottom line is those panels are going to move aren't they? So I'm kinda buggered.
Whatcha think?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I've done the same several times. The result is that I have several pieces where the panel has cracked as it expanded. So yeah, you may need some repairs in the future.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yep, looks like that won't last/look nice for long. Looks pretty right now though!!!
You could get the same look by either gluing together some plywood in that orientation, or doing some veneering on a solid piece of plywood…


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Sigh!! Manitario. I gotta agree with Charles Neil.
Thanks for the tips PPK.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Find this online it will help next time.

Understanding
Wood Movement
Proven methods for dealing with
expansion and contraction
B Y C H R I S T I A N B E C K S V O O R T


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

As stated above, you are likely to have some problems in the future. I would consider cutting it apart along the glue lines and then trim the panels to allow for some movement. Then put it back together using loose tenons for the frame (glued) and loose splines (glued one side only) for the panels leaving them to float. You may need to add a thin strip along the back edge to compensate for the two saw kerfs needed to cut it apart. I think it is best to do this now before you apply a finish.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts billowing. I've sorta resigned my self to that solution. Grasping at straws I guess.

That's for the good read a1Jim. The stupid thing is I knew not to glue it for just those reasons…but I did anyway. 
Sigh!!


----------



## maxyedor (Jul 6, 2017)

Could you use a router to rout slots running across the panel turning it into slats? You could delete this thread and claim that's what it was supposed to look like from the get-go for "airflow", nobody would have to know it was to cover up a mistake.


----------

